# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Сладкие штучки. Что положить к её ногам?

## Irina

Женщины – это не только существа загадочные и непредсказуемые, но и волшебные и таинственные.

Лёгким взмахом тонкой женской ручки решались судьбы государств и народов, затевались войны и совершались безумства. "Всё, что мы делаем в этой жизни, мы делаем ради женщин", – сказал однажды не то философ, не то политик.

В общем, женщины ещё те штучки… сладкие штучки, а мужчины – заядлые сладкоежки!






> *Ириска.*
> 
> Женщина отличается излишней приставучестью. Она липнет к зубам мужчины, а так же к его руке и сердцу. Недаром конфета ириска называется жевательной, потому что отношения с такой женщиной можно пережёвывать до бесконечности.
> 
> Внешностью "ириска" обладает весьма заурядной, фигура по типу "кубик" – метр пятьдесят рост на метр пятьдесят по диагонали. Цвет лица тёмный, взгляд липучий. Отлично умеет готовить, гладить, стирать, убирать, солить, варить варенье и вязать носки.
> 
> Смыслом жизни "ириски" является мужчина, поэтому она и прилипает к первому встречному намертво. Если не пытаться отодрать от себя "ириску", а смириться с неизбежным, то можно прожить вполне комфортную, спокойную и размеренную жизнь семейного человека.
> 
> *Горячий шоколад.*
> ...

----------


## Irina

> Вишня в шоколаде.
> Эстетка. Гурманка. Не такая, как все. Дорогая штучка, однако, не требует от мужчины ни денег, ни подарков. Ценит любовь и искренние чувства. Особенно хороша "вишня в шоколаде" свежая, когда сама конфета ещё мягкая, а вишня ароматная.


На меня похоже)))

----------


## ПаранойА

Наверное тоже вишня в шоколаде)

----------

